# Husky H5000 .270 (Husqvarna) Extractor--HELP



## amon (May 8, 2002)

I have a Husky H5000 .270 (Husqvarna) rifle. The extractor is busted and I can't seem to get the right one. It has a mauser-type action, but neither the extractor for the M98 nor the Swedish Mauser worked. I even bought an entire bolt assembly from Hoosier Gun Works, but it didn't come close to fitting my rifle (I guess the later Huskys had different actions).

I am at a loss. 

I have spent over a year trying to find one. This gun has extreme sentimental value to me and I am at a dead end.
Any help tracking one down would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Dave G


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Have you looked at Brownell's?


----------



## A-plus (Mar 30, 2003)

You might want to try Dick Williams Gunsmithing in Saginaw he has a good supply of used gun parts. If he cannot help, you may want to check here - http://www.gunpartscorp.com/

The Huskies are definitely excellent rifles that are well worth repairing.


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

A-plus said:


> You might want to try Dick Williams Gunsmithing in Saginaw he has a good supply of used gun parts. If he cannot help, you may want to check here - http://www.gunpartscorp.com/
> 
> The Huskies are definitely excellent rifles that are well worth repairing.


Hey guy, thanks for the tip. I did try the online source already, and they sent me an extractor for a M98 Mauser. It's not a M98 nor is it a Swedish Mauser-type extractor. I'm at a loss. I'lll try the guy in Saginaw, thanks!!

It is an excellent gun. My dad got it in the early 60's and it was his favorite gun, which is saying a lot considering he had a great stash of weapons. It's deadly accurate to 500 yards and beyond. 

I'm so frustrated I can't even begin to tell you. Somewhere, there is a dude out there that not only knows the answer to this question, but he has the exact part I'm looking for!

:SHOCKED:


----------

